# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Okrugli stol - porodiljne naknade

## Mukica

Ja nemrem nigdje na portalu nac izvjestaj kak je bilo???
Nisam mogla doc jer delam ko crnac vec par dana...

Jel mi neko moze dat link il napisat nekaj o tome?

Vesnaaaaaaaaa????

----------


## ivarica

moja i vesnina velika greska   :Embarassed:  
jos jednom: sutra   :Embarassed:

----------


## kruna

da da i ja čekam! jupi za sutra  :D

----------


## Oriana

I ja čekam nestrpljivo, Ivarica čujem iz prve ruke veselu vijest da ćemo ubuduće dobivati porodne naknade na tekući račun banke čiji smo klijenti. To bi bila super vijest za forum i portal  :D

----------


## NanoiBeba

Joj cure, može kratka informacija na temu tekućih računa. Ja ovaj tjedan idem na HZZo otvoriti porodiljni.

----------


## Oriana

Frano, ovako, prema informacijama iz prve ruke  :D  HZZO je sklopio ugovor sa Zabom i oni će direktno prebacivati sredstva na račune trudnica. Ako sam dobro shvatila. 

Ja sam bila npr. na bolovanju 3 tjedna i prilikom podnošenja doznaka i R1 obrasca, službenica je odmah pitala bradonju da li hoću na tekući račun novce. Iskopirala sam karticu tekućeg računa i poslala joj faxom naknadno. 

Navodno da će od idućeg mjeseca sve porodne naknade (znači, ne samo bolovanja), ići na tekući račun banke čiji si klijent. 
Idem vidjeti ima li što na stranici HZZO-a dok ne dobijemo izvještaj sa Okruglog stola. 
A ti iskopiraj lijepo karticu i kad otvaraš porodni priloži je, traži isplatu na tekući račun.

----------


## ivarica

potpisati ce HZZO sa ZGbankom ugovor (to je u proceduri) i onda ce vam naknade trajnim nalogom ici na vase tekuce.

----------


## ivarica

bilo koje banke.

a moci cete i dalje dobivati na postansku ako vam to pase

----------


## NanoiBeba

Ivarica, ja idem na HZZO sutra ili preksutra. Da li da već tražim isplatu na Zagrebačkui banku?
Idem na redoviti porodiljski a ne na komplikacije.

----------


## ivarica

ne znam, morati ces pitati je li to formalizirano

----------


## NanoiBeba

Zvala sam HZZO - službenica nema pojma da će biti sklopljen ugovor s bankama.

Da li ima nešto s okruglog stola na što bi se mogla pozvati - ili trebam ići u pravnu službu HZZO-a?

----------


## vesna72

Ugovor bi trebao biti sklopljen sa Zagrebačkom bankom, a onda bi oni proslijeđivali dalje na tekuće u drugi bankama.

Najavljeno je u roku od par tjedana, znači negdje do kraja mjeseca.

----------


## †marival

Mislim da je bilo rečeno krajem 11. mj.  :D - da su pregovori u tijeku

----------


## ida

Mene zanima sto je s onom najavom ministra Kovacevica da ce porodiljne naknade od 1.1. biti za prvih 6 mjeseci prosjek place, a za drugih 2000kn? Da li je to neki predizborni trik ili se to stvarno sprema i neovisno o rezultatima izbora?

----------


## Ribica

Zanima me sto znate o zalaganju gdje Kosor da ce se sve vratiti na doba iz HDZ-a (porodiljne naknade i porodiljni dopust) ako HDZ ponovno dodje na vlast.
To sam nesto uspjela djelomicno procitati u novinama.
Da li je to izborni trik   :Laughing:

----------

cure moje iz vaših usta u božje (vladine)uši!!!!1
ali sve mi se nekako čini da je to samo lijep predizborni trik........

----------


## ida

Pardon, bio je to ministar Vidovic (ko bi ih sve popamtio) i to u Jutarnjem listu od 12.11. pod naslovom "Ministar Vidovic najavio povecanje porodiljnih naknada". Ako je to od 1.1. onda odluka mora biti donesena uskoro kako bi se mogla i provesti u dijelo pa sam po tome zakljucila da mozda ipak nema veze sa izborima, ali ne znam tocno koliko treba od izbora do osnivanja sabora i da li je ta odluka do sabora ili je moze donijeti i samo ministarstvo? Zna li netko nesto vise o tome i moze li se raspitati.

----------


## vesna72

Najava ministra Vidovića odnosi se "na ideju SDP-a". Oni će to tek predložiti novom sazivu Sabora.

Ministarstvo, a u ovom slučaju pojedina stranka, mogu davati prijedloge, a na Saboru je da ih usvoji ili ne.

----------


## petrunjela

a kada donesu konačno odluku da porodiljske idu na tekući račun, odnosno kada to počne funkcionirati, da li to vrijedi za novo otvorene porodiljske ili može ići na tekući i nama koje već jesmo na porodiljskom?

----------


## petrunjela

podižem i molim da se pročita moje pitanje iznad i ako može odgovor, zahvaljujem

----------


## NanoiBeba

Petrunjela - ja sam prošli tjedan otvarala porodiljni i pitala to pitanje službenicu u HZZOu.
Kako bi se i očekivalo, žena nema pojma!

----------


## vesna72

Budući da sve to skupa *još uvijek nije krenulo*, ne možemo znati kako će izgledati u praksi.

Ukoliko nisu tako predvidjeli, zalagat ćemo se, naravno, da se odluka primjeni i na dosadašnje korisnike.

O svemu ćete biti obaviješteni.

Ovo su samo najave sa okruglog stola, a primjena se tek očekuje. 

Žao mi je što kasnim s odgovorima. Jako sam malo na forumu u zadnje vrijeme, i jednostavno ne vidim sve. Nadam se da se isprika uvažava.

----------

